# a new toy



## woodintyuuu (Mar 28, 2015)

woodmizer LT40superHD accuset 2 and all kinds of trick stuff . laser line. 42 hp kubota diesel motor The best part of it is it will be following my truck down the road april 7th. The guy i went to buy it from saws walnut and walnut alone. I am stoked. The plan is use it for this year and drag it to miami next winter to cut on a huge pile of logs my buddys have been stashin, root balls and all kinds of garbge. I am going to do a demo of woodturning for gregs woodturning club in june @Treecycle Hardwoods , looks like im gonna need to get some trade going with greg personal lathe lessons by mee woodmizer by greg wht ya think greg. This mill has got me supper stoked. I did check with @Kevin before i made any inquirys about the mill he was a serious help
thnks man anyway phone picts here they are

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 13


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 28, 2015)

Let the fun begin! Chuck


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Mar 28, 2015)

I would be happy to work with ya cliff both on milling and on the lathe! Now with the mill you can maybe build some furniture with those big burls instead of transforming them into a pile is sawdust on the floor.


----------



## gman2431 (Mar 28, 2015)

Next time I go to cliffs there won't be a tree left within 10 acres around his house. Lol

Super nice cliff!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Mar 28, 2015)

Cliff yours has the hydraulic controls right there at the control box - sweet man. You know they have a lathe attachment for your mill right? You can turn porch columns and log cabin profiles and stuff on your mill. 






Wouldn't be very hard to build your own I'm sure the one from WM would cost a real shiny penny.


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 28, 2015)

Well they say you can never have too many toys, but you might be the exception Cliff, as if I didn't already have severe machine-envy from seeing pics of your shop Way cool, Congrats man!

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Tom Smart (Mar 28, 2015)

Hauling that all the way to Miami, in winter, is an ambitious plan Cliff. And it sounds like you will need a semi truck to get the results home. Unless you are opening a southern branch of RiverTurnings. 

Enjoy your new toy. I'm jealous.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 28, 2015)

I can drive a semi! Will drive for wood!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 28, 2015)

I think I'm developing a case of mill envy..... Congrats! that is one heck of a machine!


----------

